# RCP Anwendung nicht weiterladen bei Exception in Plugin



## SegFault (22. Dez 2009)

Ich habe für meine RCP Anwendung nun ein Plugin "DataProvider" welches dann die GUI mit Daten versorgen soll. Beim starten der RCP Anwendung wird es geladen und ein Login Window erscheint. Falls der Login Schief geht. Der Dienst oder Ähnliches nicht läuft kommt ein Meldungsfenster und das laden des Plugins wirft eine Exception. Das führt zwar dazu das die Anwendung nicht weiter gestartet wird. Aber es kommt nochmal ein Meldungsfenster das die Anwendung nicht gestartet werden kann da eine Exception aufgetreten ist. Kann ich dies irgendwie unterdrücken? 
Z.B. dadurch das ich, anstatt eine Exception zu werfen einen bestimmten Rückgabewert mache, welcher der Anwendung sagt, das sie tunerfahren soll. Es ist für den nutzer blöd wenn er die Anwendung startet erstmal das Fenster kommt "Dienst läuft nicht" und dannach ein Fenster "Launch Error, the Application could not start".


----------



## Gonzo17 (22. Dez 2009)

Öhm, ich verstehe nicht so hundertprozentig, wie du jetzt wo was machen willst. Aber ich kann dir sagen, wie du deine Anwendung beendest:


```
PlatformUI.getWorkbench().close();
```


----------



## SegFault (22. Dez 2009)

Naja der Ablauf ist in etwas so:

```
Start der RCP Anwendung:
   Sofortiges Nachladen des DataProvider Plugins
      Aufbau verbindung zum Server
      Darstellung login Fenster und Login
   Aufbau des Workbench
```
Aufbau der Verbindung zum Server und darstellung des loginfensters ist im Activator.start des DataProvider Plugins geregelt. Jedoch könnte das ja schiefgehen, daher werf ich dort eine Exception. 
Wenn ich die anwendung nun starte und eine Exception geworfen wird. Kommt ja nochmal eine Fehlermeldung. Diese mag ich nicht da ich ja auf Pluginseite schon eine Fehlermeldung anzeige. 
Aktuell ist mir eingefallen das ich einfach keine Exception werfen wenn etwas schiefgeht sondern nur ein flag auf false setze. Die Application prüft dieses Flag und beendet ggf die Anwendung.


----------

